# Cold meds while nursing ?? what can we take



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

: i hate being sick ... i have a sore throat ,headache and stuffy nose ..what can we take while BF... i took an airborne (only one ) already today. I have been drinking a ton of liquids... anything else or should I just chug the OJ. Also the pharmacist said only one dose of dayquil a day ..uggh , i just want to do what is best for my baby !
thanks
( i am sure this has been asked before so if their is a thread please link me to it)







:


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

If you want to keep nursing, avoid anything with pseudoephederine or any sort of decongestant. Decongestants work to dry up mucus producing cells and they DRY up Milk.

My family swears by UMCKA once the cold has hit- aged garlic, rest, andrographis (herb) is also great. None of that has really been researched in reference to breastfeeding (I'm pretty sure Rest is compatible with BF, but nearly impossible to get). I'm curious if anything anybody uses is considered totally safe with BF? anybody?

violet


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

it CAN cause a drop in supply, but some women never have a problem with it (ike me)

www.kellymom.com has a list of cold meds that are safe for bf and sudafed etc is one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As mentioned, decongestants and antihistamines can reduce milk supply.

Vitamin c in the form of sodium ascorbate will help you fight off the buggers faster. And I would avoid any fever reducers as they will make it last longer.

-Angela


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

When I'm having trouble sleeping b/c of a stuffy nose, I use Afrin...since it's nasal, the transmission to milk is basically nada. Just make sure only to use it for a few days!


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks girls!!


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

violet: What is UMCKA??


----------



## rebelbets (Jun 6, 2005)

It's different for everyone, of course, but I am a Sudafed junkie, and I've never had a problem with supply.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

Umcka from Nature's way - It's an herbal tincture from some plant in South Africa I think. I don't remember all the details. It says right on there to check with health care provider if breastfeeding. It certainly works well for us. the kids even love it because it's in a sweet cherry carrier.

As for the sudafed - I hear you mamas - we are all different and some might not notice any effect. But, as my LC friend cautions, for some women a single dose can cause a drop in supply of about 20-30% and start a downward trend that they can't recover from. It's sometimes considered "approved" for nursing because it doesn't transfer enough or effect babe enough, but killing a mom's supply is another thing all together. Just cautionary, certainly many moms take it.

ugh, I hate colds. hope you fell better soon.
Violet


----------



## AmyAnnZ (May 28, 2006)

A steam can really clear up congestion. Put just boiled water in a bowl, add a few drops of eucalyptus or rosemary essential oil, cover your head with a towel and hold it over the bowl for as long as is comfortable, come up for air and go for it again. Lots of vitamin C is good. Rose hips and elderberry are good herbal sources. Ginger and lemon tea is great for colds. Orange juice is very sweet so can be mucus promoting. I hope you are well soon.


----------

